# DVC Resales



## simpsontruckdriver (Apr 25, 2013)

Wondering where the best place is to buy DVC Resale points? When I bought my Wyndham points, they were bought for less than $500 on eBay, but there's not as many DVCs there. My wife and I did a presentation today where the salesman at Saratoga Springs showed us Animal Kingdom and Aulani, but the price was $15000 for 100 points , and 2012 points as a bonus (able to be banked). But, if there's a place where the prices are better than at the resort, I'm willing to look into resale!

TS

PS. I understand there are restrictions with resale points, but that's the industry norm, and losing those "perks" isn't a big deal.


----------



## slum808 (Apr 25, 2013)

The time share store is a favorite of many.
http://www.dvc-resales.com/dvclisting.cfm

I purchased from Fidelity
http://fidelityresales.com/dvc.php


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 25, 2013)

Those resorts are pretty and plush ...AKV is great. And I have 90 point contract. So far, all I have done is RENT out my DVC points/reservations.

Did you get rid of your Wyndham points?


----------



## lilpooh108 (Apr 25, 2013)

Just a note on the "bonus" points.  They're not really a bonus, as long as you (if buying retail) choose a UY that's coming up. 

So for example, if you choose a June UY, that means you're getting June 2012 points that haven't expired yet, because you haven't started your June 2013 UY.  You'd still pay proprated MFs on those points.

When buying resale, most contracts will be stripped of currently UY points.  The ones that aren't stripped are priced accordingly.  While resale is much cheaper than retail, it's still expensive overall.  Make sure you note the end of the RTU.  It's different for the various resorts.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Apr 25, 2013)

No, but what I am thinking is getting rid of my 120k Wyndham Annual contract and keeping the 120k Wyndham Biennial (if/when I can catch up the late MFs). We rarely spend more than 5 days per year at a Wyndham resort, mostly at Wyndham Ocean Walk. But, with family and friends living up north, having a Disney suite available is better than the hotels. Every February, our church has a marriage retreat at the Hilton OceanWalk, so keeping the Wyndham for that, while buying DVC for big vacations, may be a great long-term idea.

One thing I don't like about Wyndham, but like about DVC, is being able to bank points for FREE, and exchanging points with RCI is $95. At least that way, I can still use Wyndham if needed. But, when it comes down to it, DVC has resorts where we need them. And the fact that DVC holds considerable value compared to Wyndham (and others) is a plus!

TS


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 25, 2013)

go to dvcfinder.com. It is a mashup of all the DVC resales from all the major resale sites.  One stop browsing.


----------



## lilpooh108 (Apr 25, 2013)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> And the fact that DVC holds considerable value compared to Wyndham (and others) is a plus!
> 
> TS



This is my favorite part about DVC (other than using it)...not worrying about how to get rid of it if I ever needed to.  I listed a small Boardwalk contract and sold it the next day, for $2 less a point than I bought it for (resale wise) 2 years prior.


----------



## Pietin (Apr 29, 2013)

We were thinkingo of adding a smaller resale.  Quick question, if you buy resale at OKW can you extend it the 15 years or was that a one time deal or does it not even apply to resale or is it just better to buy a 2057?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 29, 2013)

You can buy one already extended. 

Highly recommend Seth Nock for a DVC purchase of any size or type.  Seth is a TUG member and broker extraordinaire.  He is on top of ROFR, and Disney is exercising its right quite often lately.


----------



## presley (Apr 29, 2013)

Pietin said:


> We were thinkingo of adding a smaller resale.  Quick question, if you buy resale at OKW can you extend it the 15 years or was that a one time deal or does it not even apply to resale or is it just better to buy a 2057?



Last I heard extensions were $25./pp.  You are much better off buying a resale contract that is already extended.


----------



## Pietin (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks.  At $25 per point it pays to wait for an extended or looks at a different location.


----------



## PearlCity (Apr 30, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You can buy one already extended.
> 
> Highly recommend Seth Nock for a DVC purchase of any size or type.  Seth is a TUG member and broker extraordinaire.  He is on top of ROFR, and Disney is exercising its right quite often lately.



Interesting. When I inquired on Seth nocks website he referred me to mat green from.a timeshare broker which is actually kinn tutas' (resalesdvc) company.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 30, 2013)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> ....One thing I don't like about Wyndham, but like about DVC, is being able to bank points for FREE, and exchanging points with RCI is $95. ...


The free banking with DVC is indeed nice. However, trading DVC points through RCI is almost always a terrible deal. The trades you will receive aren't worth anything like your DVC points.


----------



## lprstn (May 1, 2013)

I'd love to own some DVC pts but way to expensive for my blood. I've been lucky to get trades or I just stay at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## Lisa P (May 1, 2013)

Simpsontruckdriver, if you think a purchase price of $15K is high, as I do, you may find that the maintenance fees for DVC are pretty high too, as I also did, which is why we sold our 150 DVC points, years ago.  You'd like to buy DVC for having a "suite available" when relatives come south and for "big vacations".  Have you looked at the approximate number of points you'd need for these reservations and the cost of corresponding maint fees?  No one else can assess the cost and value for your particular needs.

While you would likely have no problem using up DVC points, since you live in Florida, it may be a much better deal to stay at Bonnet Creek for shorter stays or when you'll need larger units and trade into DVC for occasional special weeks.  Add up the maint fees for a Wyndham week, plus the exchange fee and $95 Disney fee:  It may or may not be much less than the maint fees for a corresponding DVC reservation, plus your DVC loan payments, if any.  For us, and our travel/usage styles, Wyndham was far, far less costly.  YMMV.

There are many who prefer DVC ownership and that's a perfectly valid reason to own something like a timeshare.  However, strictly looking at the costs, as a general rule, DVC is only a good $ deal for folks who would otherwise fork over the cash to stay at DVC resorts in similar accommodations or those who balance their savings on multiple annual passes against the costs of owning a tiny resale contract.  If you would balk at paying those prices, as we have, and which I only wondered because of your comment about bringing your Wyndham maint fees current, then my suggestion would be to continue to take your time evaluating the costs, especially if you already have great options for Disney discounts as a Florida resident.  JMHO.  HTH.


----------



## chunkygal (May 23, 2013)

I have had friends who have bought and sold through the timeshare store and been happy. 
Our mf fees through Disney are very high compared to Marriott. It was touted as being this way so that they don't nickel and dime you. 
I never trade outside the DVC system although I have rented my points or given as gifts when we can't use.

It is funny how it has changed. When we bought they said there would not be more than 3 properties as it wasn't cost effective to build and they were only going to renovate purchased properties!


----------



## ptlohmysoul (May 23, 2013)

Pietin said:


> We were thinkingo of adding a smaller resale.  Quick question, if you buy resale at OKW can you extend it the 15 years or was that a one time deal or does it not even apply to resale or is it just better to buy a 2057?



Many owner who did not opt to extend signed a quit claim deed against the extra years, which translates into new buyers of those deeds not being able to extend.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 23, 2013)

Talking about DVC vs Wyndham Bonnet Creek, our most likely week to go would be Week 36 (2nd Sunday of September) at Wyndham Bonnet Creek:

1 bedroom Deluxe
84000 points @0.00505/point = $424 MF

PS. I am not advertising, only showing approx MFs for Wyndham Bonnet Creek.

With DVC, I would have to factor MF + 10-year mortgage for a 1-bedroom that week.

TS


----------



## ronparise (May 23, 2013)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> But, when it comes down to it, DVC has resorts where we need them. And the fact that DVC holds considerable value compared to Wyndham (and others) is a plus!
> 
> TS



My take on location is Wyndham has more locations than Disney (a whole lot more) Where do you need a resort that Disney has something and Wyndham does not?

And regarding holding value. My Wyndham has done a good job holding its value, in fact I think I may have had an increase in value for several of my contracts. My first purchase was a three contract package I paid  a dollar and I think it may be worth a dollar today


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 23, 2013)

If I had a TON of money - or just great credit - I would get rid of my Star Island contracts, buy 77k Wyndham contract direct (at the resort), then buy a good # of DVC points. That way, if I wanted to go to a Wyndham resort one year instead of DVC, I'd use the PIC program. Best of both systems.

And yes, if I don't count closing costs, I bought my Star Island contracts for under $100, and they're still selling for less than $100.

TS


----------

